# Mustard Substitute



## garys12

Almost every rib recipe I see calls for yellow mustard, which I just refuse to use.  In the past, I have used olive oil as a substituion.  Anyone have any other ideas instead of mustard.


----------



## motocrash

Mayo works.


----------



## motolife313

I just use oil and lightly pat the rub in


----------



## noboundaries

I used mustard once. Never again. Buy a spray can of olive or canola oil, then apply rub. On big cuts of meat I spray them again after applying the rub. It kind of soaks the rub in fat and makes for a nicer bark.


----------



## oddegan

Is it all mustards or just yellow you don't like? I am not a fan of yellow but use dijon quite often or my own homemade. They taste much better than any yellow I've ever had.


----------



## garys12

Thanks everyone, I think I’ll stick with oil.  Mayo??? Really?  I think I’ll put mayo in the mustard category and pass.  Lol!


----------



## ksblazer

Italian dressing has been used in some recipes I've seen


----------



## mike5051

I've never tasted the difference.  I sometimes remember to use yellow mustard on my ribs, and sometimes not.  After smoking for 4-5 hrs, it all tastes good.

Mike


----------



## motocrash

garys12 said:


> Thanks everyone, I think I’ll stick with oil.  Mayo??? Really?  I think I’ll put mayo in the mustard category and pass.  Lol!



Really.
Compliments of Google:
What are the ingredients found in Duke's Mayonnaise? Soybean *oil*,*eggs*, *water*, distilled and cider *vinegar*, *salt*, oleoresin *paprika*, natural*flavors*, *calcium* disodium EDTA added to protect *flavor*.
Oil
Eggs
Vinegars
Salt
Paprika
Too crazy?


----------



## oddegan

Are you just looking for something to get the rub to stick? This may sound a bit off the wall but I have a friend that uses yogurt on his chicken to get the rub to stick. Not egg and oil based like mayo. Definitely not mustard. Sounds a little wierd but tastes fantastic. Kind of Mediterranean. Never had it on ribs though.


----------



## pc farmer

I don't seem to have a issue seasoning wet meat.  Rinsed under water.  Then season.


----------



## ironhorse07

I just use canola oil.


----------



## chopsaw

I have never had the mustard add a taste to the meat ,,, 
Now days I use brown sugar on butts and ribs . Pack it on , it melts in 10 or 15 minutes . Then add the rub .


----------



## zwiller

One guy did 4 butts and compared the various options and found no real difference.  I have never had an issue with a rub needing any help to stick to the meat.  Lately, I am focusing on getting the exterior well dried for bark development and adding any moisture is the last think I want.  With ribs, I find finishing them on the grill the key and imagine that would make a larger impact than rub adhesive.


----------



## SmokinAl

As Adam said, you don't need anything.
The meat is wet enough to get the rub to stick to it.
Al


----------



## foamheart

Am I the only one using light brown sugar in my rib rub? You'd have to scrap the spices off.

I usually season the night before, then wrap in plastic and allow to set over night sometimes two. Then just before I put on the grill I re-rub with the rub with some light brown sugar added. It liquefies, then crystallizes on the grill. Its almost like a thin candy shell holding moisture in, but you can't taste it. BUT you must be low and slow and watch for burning.


----------



## phatbac

For poultry i use Pam spray canola oil. works great on rub adherence and getting the skin (or skinless in some situations) to get crispy and a really nice golden color. on ribs i use yellow mustard because it is so cheap and i never taste it. i use a little bit (few drops per side) after 5 hours on the smoker, rubs, foiling juice(whatever you use) and sauce, anyone who says they taste the mustard is either fooling themselves or is using way way too much! but oils of some kind will work fine or Al's right wet ribs will have the rub stick pretty good too.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm with Al and Adam just the rub.

Warren


----------



## biteme7951

foamheart said:


> Am I the only one using light brown sugar in my rib rub? You'd have to scrap the spices off.
> 
> I usually season the night before, then wrap in plastic and allow to set over night sometimes two. Then just before I put on the grill I re-rub with the rub with some light brown sugar added. It liquefies, then crystallizes on the grill. Its almost like a thin candy shell holding moisture in, but you can't taste it. BUT you must be low and slow and watch for burning.



Add me to the light brown sugar group for ribs, butts and chicken. I mix up a universal batch and put on all.

Barry.


----------



## red farr

....ketchup....oh yea


----------



## zwiller

One thing I wished someone told me a long time ago is to get the basics down first before debating the details.  Stable and accurate temps, TBS, and an accurate way to test IT.  That's 80% of the smoke.


----------



## uncle eddie

I just use SPG or whatever spice I want - rarely ever use mustard.  But I do agree the mayo option would do the same.


----------



## kawboy

I like to use bacon grease on chicken.


----------



## daveomak

I use Mayo on salmon all the time...  It keeps the fish moist and adds zero flavor...   Mayo is eggs, oil, and an acid like lemon juice...   Perfect for salmon...  
Try it once...  you've probably put everything else on meat, not giving it a second thought...  Put it on very thin, just enough to hold any seasonings you prefer...  Bake or grill JUST until you see the white fat START to rise through the meat flakes and STOP COOKING....  That fat is full of flavor and Omega 3 fatty acids...   VERY heart healthy...


----------



## SonnyE

_"Almost every rib recipe I see calls for yellow mustard,"_

Mine doesn't. In fact mine doesn't even begin with seasonings.

Mine begins with bare Baby Backs, bones down, on the grill. 7-10 minutes later I turn. If the meat is cookin yet, I begin to paint the ribs. But I like to wait for the second time the bones roll over.
My "Paint" is Sweet Baby Rays with my own home made rub, or Seasonings, added and a glob of Sage Honey.
So, the seasoning isn't a rub, it's my rub in a sauce carrier with honey as a glaze. I mix it in a seal-able glass bowl and like to let it marry in the fridge for an hour, or days on end, then bring my bucket of paint to the Que with my long handled silicone brush.

I say paint, because I put thin layers of my doctored sauce on and cook them onto the racks of ribs.

And I've been warned NOT to mess with my ribs. :confused::(o_O


----------



## foamheart

I'll say this, after one of my heart attacks, Doc made me start rubbing down skinless chicken with mayo before grilling. I was really pleasantly surprised. It was about the only thing I'd eat for 6 months. Seriously, I swear cholesterol is were all the flavor is. That mayo made the chicken plump and juicy and you didn't taste it.

Course you always boil your ribs before smoking them anyway right?


----------



## mike5051

daveomak said:


> I use Mayo on salmon all the time...  It keeps the fish moist and adds zero flavor...   Mayo is eggs, oil, and an acid like lemon juice...   Perfect for salmon...
> Try it once...  you've probably put everything else on meat, not giving it a second thought...  Put it on very thin, just enough to hold any seasonings you prefer...  Bake or grill JUST until you see the white fat START to rise through the meat flakes and STOP COOKING....  That fat is full of flavor and Omega 3 fatty acids...   VERY heart healthy...


That sounds great Dave!


----------



## mike5051

foamheart said:


> I'll say this, after one of my heart attacks, Doc made me start rubbing down skinless chicken with mayo before grilling. I was really pleasantly surprised. It was about the only thing I'd eat for 6 months. Seriously, I swear cholesterol is were all the flavor is. That mayo made the chicken plump and juicy and you didn't taste it.
> 
> Course you always boil your ribs before smoking them anyway right?


Doesn't everybody? LOL!  o_O

Mike


----------

